
Show HN: A blog about the best gadgets - codesandbox1
https://gadgets.netlify.com
======
aqsis
Erm, that doesn't look like a blog to me, that looks like a simple
transcription of Amazon adverts, there are no reviews, in fact the few posts I
looked at were simple cut & paste of the Amazon advert, even to the point of
copying warranty claims from the advert..."Carson will repair or replace your
pocket microscope if it is found to have manufacturing defects in materials or
workmanship. Please contact Carson for additional warranty details."

Can't see the point, I could get the same information from Amazon.

------
codesandbox1
Feedback welcome :)

